# Just a question



## l2k (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm posting this in the Ladies Lounge, because I want some female opinions on this. I just broke up with someone, well they dumped me basically after a few months of dating, she basically went back to the father of her kids. Which I understand that bond, I just will never be a part of that. I have been through a divorce, so this break up isn't life ending to me, it was short so I'm fine on that.

Anyway, this Japanese girl friends me of facebook about a month after I was dating my ex. She is really pretty, and asks me if I was single. I told her the truth, that I just started dating someone. She said I was cute, and still wanted to be friends, so we kept talking on fb on and off over the last couple of months.

Well now that I'm single again, we've been talking a little more, but I never actually met her. She lives in the same suburb, and knows the area, so I know she lives here. The thing that is weird, is that there are only model pics on her facebook, and she only has about 55 friends. No pictures of friends or family, just her work pics, if that really is her. Kind of looks like a second account. So is this someone that is pretending to be someone else? It doesn't make sense, because we live so close, and if she really wanted to date me, why would she lie about her pictures? I guess I won't know, until I actually meet her. I invited her to a X-mas party on December 9th, she said she was flying in that day, but said she maybe could make it. If she's semi-committing to future plans, I have to believe the pictures are hers. I did ask her to take a picture with her phone, of whatever she is wearing at the time, and post it on her wall (a non model shot). I guess you can always fake that too. I am street smart, and am taking this at face value, don't really have any expectations, but whoever I'm talking to has a great personality, and she definitely likes me. I'm just wondering if this is just someone playing a game or is this real? I'm sure I'll find out soon.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

The pictures could be real. If she is willing to meet, she probably is who she says she is.

No family and friends probably means it is a second facebook profile. My guess is she is probably married.


----------



## l2k (Aug 10, 2011)

She said that since she's a model, and travels a lot, that most guys can't handle her being gone that much. She said she's been single for 4 years, and of course all of this is her word only. I guess for me it could work, I have a full and part time job, plus I go to school at night, so I'm a busy guy. She's 31, so I can't imagine she's going to model forever, and she is looking to get married at some point. Most of what she is saying makes sense to me, I have a friend who is skeptical, only because she is so pretty though. My ex girlfriend was just as pretty I think, so I don't see the fascination.


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

How did she find you on FB? 

Sounds a little fishy to me.. I would think she is real, and legit, but looking for nothing more than "play". I have a feeling if you had invited her to do something private instead of your xmas party, she would have been home for that. 

Sorry to be so skeptical, but I find the only people that try to add me on facebook and then ask if I'm single are looking for a certain thing.. Which is maybe what you want.. 

I'd be careful if you're looking for more than casual


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

l2k--you need to slow down. I mean, really slow down and see what you're doing here.

You invited a stranger off the internet to attend a Christmas party with you. A stranger you have never met before.

Why? 

You don't know her from Adam so why on earth would you invite her to something so personal? (A Christmas party). Generally people are cautious when they meet others off the internet--for instance, they will meet them at a public place, not take them to something intimate like that. FB girl could be the Craigslist Killer II for all you know.

There's no way WE would be able to tell if she is for real or not. 

In addition to that, your other thread was about how you were dating a chick for 30 days and were in love and talking about marriage/family and yet she was playing you and then keeping you on the backburner while she ultimately went back to her babydaddy. And then you sent her an email basically stating you didn't understand her choice and kinda made it sound like you were desperate/unwilling to accept her decision/still going to be there for her as a back up plan.

I realize you may be lonely and wanting female attention. But you are going about it the wrong way. 

Take some time to review what you are doing and go from there. What you are doing is not healthy (nor is it safe).


----------



## l2k (Aug 10, 2011)

She friended me on facebook, through a mutual friend, about the same time as my ex and I started dating. I'm a Korean adoptee, and she's Japanese, so she asked if I was Japanese. We didn't really talk much, but posted comments a few times, etc. Maybe I am just a boy toy to these females, I don't know? I know what I'm doing, and I have met women off the internet, I'm not scared about that. It's a different generation, there are a lot of weirdos out there I know, but I have met a lot of great people too. I don't think I could play tennis as much as I do without the internet. I quit for about 15 years, because I couldn't find anyone to play. I know we all want the fairytale story about how you met someone, who just happened to be single at that moment in time, standing in line at Starbucks. Reality is if you're waiting for that to happen, you're going to spend a lot of lonely nights at home. I have no expectations, I was just curious if this seemed like some kind of scam, but she knows the area too well for it. Maybe she has men in all the cities she travels to, and this is her Mn account? I thought my ex was setting me up on facebook at first, because she friended me about after my ex's first date. I definitely know that wasn't the case.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Just get to know her...


----------



## airamb (Dec 2, 2011)

Just meet in a safe place.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Dating means taking chances. You can't know if it will work out any time! Either take the chance, or don't.


----------

